# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  bạn nào có bản full Aqua Deskperience có crack ?

## mrkhanh789

mình đang sử dụng máy scan có phần mềm hổ trợ là vndocr và aqua deskperience, nhưng mình đang sử dụng bản dùng thử aqua deskperience đã hết hạn rồi. mình cũng có download bản full aqua deskperience 1.5.0.28 có crack là lovepasl, 1234-01234-56789. nhưng mình không key không sử dụng được.
vậy bạn nào có bản full aqua deskperience (mấy chấm cũng được), và có key thì post lên cho anh em nha, chân thành cảm ơn.
hoặc, gởi qua email của mình nha? [email protected]
cảm ơn các bạn !

----------

